# The Gibson fan club



## Nag (Jul 27, 2012)

Well, well... I've seen a Jackson club thread, an ESP club thread, a Caparison club thread, countless Ibanez ones too. Time for me to try to launch a Gibson one 

I know there's a lot of Gibson hate around the world, so Gibson haters, please just don't post hahaha 

So, anyone who got dem Gibbies, share 'em here ! most LPs and Explorers give me absurd GAS, so post what you have for the love 

Give the details, modifications, year of production, also if it's a sunburst LP just say what burst it is (there's soooo many Gibson sunbursts, it's effing confusing )

I sadly have no Gibson yet but I'd love get one of the Baritone Explorers... me likey just hard ! or an LP studio just to start out... I want too many Gibsons 




btw first one to post a Les Paul Supreme Desert Burst that (s)he OWNS gets a free blowjob from the hypothetic GF I might have in the future


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 27, 2012)

I need to take some new pictures since I changed the pickups. That and I have no idea which burst it is

And this is the only picture I have of it stock


----------



## yellowv (Jul 27, 2012)

Count me in. 2011 60's Tribute P90 Goldtop


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 27, 2012)

NEW PICTURES!!!


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Jul 28, 2012)

When I first got it, then the plate came off:






Then the Rebel Yells went in.














I approve of this thread!


----------



## Jet9 (Jul 28, 2012)

Not a Les Paul, but...


----------



## Murmel (Jul 28, 2012)

Love me a good Gibson. And the classic, fat Les Paul tone is one of the best out there.

I used to be a classic hater, but now I actually like the classic guitar designs and sounds more than new ones.
With a strat and a Les Paul you can fit into pretty much every genre there is.


----------



## Zugster (Jul 28, 2012)

This '61 reissue SG is not just my favorite guitar - it's my favorite posession of any kind. Single piece body so it rings like a bell. Mods: tonepros locking bridge and locking aluminum tail. tonepros locking tuners. Bare Knuckles Rebel Yell pickups. Bone nut put in at my local shop - they also levelled the frets. It plays and sounds badass.

I think it was produced in 2005. Got it used at a GC for a pretty fair price.

My Gibson gas: an Explorer in natural finish.


----------



## bouVIP (Jul 28, 2012)

Just a "Standard" Les Paul and one of the 2012 1s too with the locking tuners and all that, and it's in my favorite color: Heritage Cherry Sunburst.


----------



## mcd (Jul 28, 2012)

i hope to join this club soon! Im an SG fan with a g400 hoping to upgrade next year


----------



## Nag (Jul 28, 2012)

Looze, may I ask why dafuq it has a huge 13 on it ?

Jet9, I've always kinda liked the Tribal models, they look cool . Is the Kahler a mojo-impregnated piece or not ?

bouVIP, I want one of these... did you add that pickguard yourself ? cause AFAIK they don't have one 


Thanks for posting guys, I'm glad I got some answers here 

I have even realized my hate for Goldtop comes from the stock pics, Iit doesn't look half as bad on real photos

Keep posting mofuggas ! if anyone has a Les Paul Gothic Morte, me want see !


----------



## Toxic Dover (Jul 28, 2012)

Don't have pictures of it ATM, but I've got a 2001-2002 Les Paul Studio that has served me faithfully over the years... I was really big into Black Label Society at the time, which is what drove me towards the Les Pauls... I've swapped the pickups a few times, and have been tossing around the idea of getting some BKPs to put in it. But either way, love the guitar!


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jul 28, 2012)

My 2010 Gibson Les Paul Studio, please excuse the EMGs, I was young. And I know I goofed hard when I strung it up, I was half asleep at the time.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 28, 2012)

Nagash said:


> Looze, may I ask why dafuq it has a huge 13 on it



I'm a big Mike Ness fan and he has one on his


----------



## NeoTheMaggot (Jul 28, 2012)

I got this guitar in february and holy shit it is amazing, It's my first Gibson ever and I'm still amazed how well it plays ever time I pick it up. It needs a good fret cleaning but other wise it's tip top.

















two very awesome, very different Flamed tops




and two very awesome, very different full mahogany backs


----------



## Nag (Jul 28, 2012)

hey Squeaky Squirrel  (why the fuck is the forum's grin not green like the chatroom one  ) nice LP !

and Looze, fair enough . I don't like copying idols, my Jackson won't get a "WildChild" sticker as long as I breathe !

Neo dat guitar... HNNNNGH secks ! I don't remember having ever seen something like that before... that color and headstock  MODEL?????????


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 28, 2012)

Neo...that top is amazing 

and at least I'm not like a bunch of people on here and I use these pickups because Bulb does, and use this amp, and these picks and wear these shirts, and use this toothpaste


----------



## NeoTheMaggot (Jul 28, 2012)

Nagash said:


> Neo dat guitar... HNNNNGH secks ! I don't remember having ever seen something like that before... that color and headstock  MODEL?????????



It's a Vegas High Roller, made from 06-08 only, I guess they weren't too popular at the time, though when the first came out i definitely wanted one, but being 14 at the time, it was certainly out of the question. They don't come up that often on ebay though so it seems those who got them were pretty happy with them. I was fortunate enough to find a random gibson forum with someone with one or two posts talking about selling one he won in a battle of the bands sponsored by Gibson, that had been sitting in a case for 6 years. So I signed up for that forum and messaged him right away, obviously being skeptical about legitimacy, but we exchanged email addresses and he was a pleasure to do business with and a very legit dude, couldn't have lucked out any more.

BornToLooze, Thanks!


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jul 28, 2012)

Nagash said:


> hey Squeaky Squirrel  (why the fuck is the forum's grin not green like the chatroom one  ) nice LP !



Whoa! Why isn't it green?!?


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN (Jul 28, 2012)

1997 Gibson Les Paul Studio Lite- Blue

1987 Gibson Les Paul Custom Lite (thin body)-Metallic Sunrise
Stock gold hardware replaced with chrome.

2012 Les Paul Studio -"Turd Brown"

2007 SG- Faded Cherry 
Bridge pup replaced with a Guitar Logistics Diablo


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 28, 2012)

Love all these but that V is AWESOME!


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 28, 2012)

My 1984 Explorer. I've had it since '89.
Built in the Nashville plant on September 19th, 1984
Alder body, Maple neck, Ebony fingerboard, Dirty Finger pickups, Kahler trem


----------



## Nag (Jul 28, 2012)

turd brown lol SMOOTH


----------



## MikeH (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm not even a huge fan, but my Les Paul Custom rules.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 28, 2012)

MythicSquirrel said:


> My 2010 Gibson Les Paul Studio, please excuse the EMGs, I was young. And I know I goofed hard when I strung it up, I was half asleep at the time.




i always thought that the studio versions lacked binding. even if its plastic or whatever...but that guitar of yours sure is PERFECT just the way it is!!!






as for me. i've never had a gibson, nor do care for the brand name (ie, if i own a gibson, i automatically become better than the world, silly attitude...), however, some of my favorite guitars of all time are made by gibson. and its not even their higher end guitars either...nor are they liked by people for some odd reason. but the ones i like are the:
gibson BFG:





first, i LOVE its neck. i love how the grain pops up through the finish on its neck. i LOVE how rouged the guitar is, and how 'basic' it is. nothing fancy. plus, a P90 in the neck such is kick ass. 

again, i have no idea why many hate the BFG so much


and my second favorite one is the original version of the 'faded brown/vintage mahogany' guitars:





when i say 'original' i mean the models that didn't come with a maple cap. not that i have anything against maple, but i really loved the grains popping out on the top of the mahogany ones.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't have a gibson to post, but I've always loved the good ones. I can't die happy until I own an Explorer E2. It will always be my dream guitar.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 28, 2012)

My 2009 Gibson SG '61 reissue. Love it 

FULL ALBUM!


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jul 29, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> i always thought that the studio versions lacked binding. even if its plastic or whatever...but that guitar of yours sure is PERFECT just the way it is!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, dude! And those BFG's are killer guitars, such a wide range of tones you can get with em.


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Jul 29, 2012)

BFGs are pretty cool but I couldnt get on with how rough the damn thing felt when you played it.










Though I liked how quickly the neck wore.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jul 29, 2012)

Tom 1.0 said:


> BFGs are pretty cool but I couldnt get on with how rough the damn thing felt when you played it.



I've seen a lot of BFG's with light flamed maple tops underneath the finish. I've always wanted to buy a BFG, strip the finish (hope it's got one of the caps under it) and then give it a nice light sunburst.


----------



## bouVIP (Jul 29, 2012)

Nagash said:


> bouVIP, I want one of these... did you add that pickguard yourself ? cause AFAIK they don't have one



I installed it after I bought it. As far as Standards go they all come with the pickguard on the side just in case you want to install it, but they aren't installed when bought new.


----------



## MFB (Jul 29, 2012)

My Gibson SG was one of the finest guitars I had, and the Goth LP I had wasn't anything to be ashamed of either, only reason I got rid of the SG was for my Steiny I believe and the LP I stopped getting along with the carved top and damn was it heavy after a while of playing. 

I also have a huge bromer for Claudio Sanchez's Explorer collection


----------



## isispelican (Jul 29, 2012)

gibson les paul classic 1960 reissue


----------



## AVH (Jul 29, 2012)

Count me in. I've been a lifelong Gibby fan, and have owned over 75 since I got my first one (a '58 LP Jr., which I still have) as a kid in 1972 for my 8th birthday. I'm particularly fond of Flying V's and SG's.


----------



## Nag (Jul 29, 2012)

Dendroaspis said:


> Count me in. I've been a lifelong Gibby fan, and have owned over 75 since I got my first one (a '58 LP Jr., which I still have) as a kid in 1972 for my 8th birthday. I'm particularly fond of Flying V's and SG's.



fan of both designs I like less, we're balancing things out haha


----------



## mhickman2 (Jul 29, 2012)

I love Gibson. Sure, they aren't my favorite when it comes to the way they market. I also can't stand the "Only a Gibson is good enough" fan boys. I will say they make a fantastic sounding guitar. I just tried the Axcess for the first time a couple weeks ago, and my god it was amazing. It's next on my got to have list.


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 29, 2012)

isispelican said:


> gibson les paul classic 1960 reissue



Love the grain on this and those are great pics, man!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 29, 2012)

Can I join the club? 

My Gibson Dethklok "Thunderhorse" Explorer...


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 29, 2012)

That thunderhorse gives me wood.


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 29, 2012)

Me too


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm rather picky with the Gibson's I like. Most just don't jive with me, they are nice and well built but just aren't my tastes.

That said, I was playing a LP Standard with a deluxe top option. Damn, that was amazing in every respect, built quality, finish and playability. I've also liked a lot of explorers.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jul 30, 2012)

My first 'proper' guitar over a couple hundred dollars was a Gibson SG Voodoo. LOVED that guitar. Was so much fun to play. Have always had a soft spot for SG's ever since. 

I had an explorer shortly after but it never really sat well for me. Sold it pretty soon after. Kinda funny now considering how much I love spikey guitars haha.


----------



## Nag (Jul 30, 2012)

dat thunderhorse looks cool indeed !


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 30, 2012)

@isispelican (seen pelican open for isis ) 
Are you using some kind of low profile stand or something or is that LP just resting on that concrete?  Thinking of taking some outdoor shots today.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 30, 2012)

^
Not like it's gonna do anything if you put it down carefully.


----------



## Dopey Trout (Jul 30, 2012)

MythicSquirrel said:


> I've seen a lot of BFG's with light flamed maple tops underneath the finish. I've always wanted to buy a BFG, strip the finish (hope it's got one of the caps under it) and then give it a nice light sunburst.









Try and track down one of those, the Gary Moore BFG 

Owner reporting in, got a Les Paul Classic 1960. It's the best Gibson I've ever played and may well be the best guitar I've ever played. Love it so much, though the 500T in the neck is choking it. Want to throw a set of Mules or Black Dogs in it


----------



## ascender (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes, I know it's an Epi, but honestly it plays as well as all the Gibsons I've owned.





And I wish I could get my SG Standard back. Some junky stole it from me and sold it for $200. And the saddest part is, I can't prove it, even though I know exactly what happened.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jul 30, 2012)

Few more pics of the LP I took today when I was bored!


----------



## isispelican (Jul 30, 2012)

axxessdenied said:


> @isispelican (seen pelican open for isis )
> Are you using some kind of low profile stand or something or is that LP just resting on that concrete?  Thinking of taking some outdoor shots today.


nah i just placed her there as gently as i could


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 30, 2012)

Used to own these(I miss them):





And I just ordered this:


----------



## peagull (Jul 30, 2012)

Man, I used to have a BFG, wish I'd never sold it.  It just sounded huge. I will willingly accept any donations for a new one! 

But some nice guitars n show here guys. Wish I had one to add to it. One day I will. I'm gonna have to get an early 80's silverburst.


----------



## Shashing (Jul 30, 2012)

Garnoch said:


> My 1984 Explorer. I've had it since '89.
> Built in the Nashville plant on September 19th, 1984
> Alder body, Maple neck, Ebony fingerboard, Dirty Finger pickups, Kahler trem



I'm more intersted in the mustang  351 under the hood? As for Gibsons, I've got a white/gold ebony fretboard LP studio and this: my 1959 (not a reissue) LP special DC.






Btw that's a very old pic, the proper bridge has been on for a long time and the wall is no longer red.

- Just won an SG faded with the moon inlays for 350 shipped, now I'll have a les paul for each stage they went through around 1960


----------



## Dopey Trout (Jul 30, 2012)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Used to own these(I miss them):



Man I was totally GASing for the V on the right when I saw it in the Classifieds section. Such a cool guitar


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 30, 2012)

Dopey Trout said:


> Man I was totally GASing for the V on the right when I saw it in the Classifieds section. Such a cool guitar



It really was, the stealth tele neck pickup was really cool to have. I love single pickup guitars, but having a neck pickup AND looking like a single pickup guitar was awesome. I do plan to build another in the future.


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2012)

Ill finally be joining the Gibson club in a few weeks, either getting a studio premium plus top les paul with the natural flame, or maybe the 70's tribute goldtop les paul with the mini hums depends on what i get first haha


----------



## Strobe (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is my Robot SG. It tunes itself (other good features: Ebony bound fingerboard, locking tuning heads, locking jack *and* it's a silverburst )





Favorite part of the finish is that you can still see the wood grain up close:





Here she is in full form next to my half stack:





Here is my other Gibson, a '99 Les Paul Special something or other. It's a mahogany slab with a really pretty natural stain color. It feels awesome - I bought it new and it was my first guitar I was proud of.





Pickups were the stock 498T/490R (which I did like), but after getting the SG I swapped them for some Seymour Duncan P-Rails. I also got triple shot mounting rings which let me select any combination of the coils. They are a good combination with this guitar - and gave it a lot of versatility. It changed it from sounding a lot like my SG to a whole different beast entirely. P-90's suit a mahogany slab well to my ears, and the Les Paul has a thicker piece than the SG.
[





Here she is in action, prior to the pickup swap. This guitar and I have been through a lot together!


----------



## jordanky (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm in, I love most Gibson guitars. 

This is the only one I have at the moment. 2000 Les Paul Classic, Wine Red





2011 Les Paul Traditional Gold Top. I'll go out on a limb and say this my favorite guitar I've ever owned.





2011 Les Paul Standard Desert Burst. Beautiful axe but it was just too light for me. 





1981 Les Paul Custom. Textbook example of a Les Paul. By that, I mean it weighed in just over 13lbs. Hate myself for getting rid of this one as well.





2010 SG Faded. Surprisingly great little guitar. I ended up trading around for some odds and ends but I had zero complaints about this one.


----------



## Chiba666 (Aug 3, 2012)

SOme nice gear is this thread, congrats to all.

Apart from a cheap Epi Goth explorer, no Gibsons for me, yet.

I keep looking at the Les Paul Studios in the faded Brown. Stilll ym pull the trigger on one at some point, just need to shift some gear first. Plus it will be the closest I will get to Esa from Aorphis's EC without going for the import model.


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 3, 2012)

isispelican said:


> nah i just placed her there as gently as i could


Cool! I got some awesome places on my property to take pics with a guitar. I'll probably take my stand with me though. I can't help but picture my SG falling over while I'm snapping a shot and watching in horror as the headstock snaps in slow motion...

Fuck.


*sits down and takes a deep breath


----------



## j_m_s (Aug 3, 2012)

Here's my 1992 Gibson Les Paul Classic Plus. I searched for one of these for two years, finally found it last year! 

It's got Suhr Doug Aldrich pickups and an RS Guitarworks Vintage wiring kit in it. My tech hooked it up with 50s wiring. Also got a custom TRC for it..





















and here's a live shot!


----------



## BornToLooze (Aug 3, 2012)

j_m_s said:


> Here's my 1992 Gibson Les Paul Classic Plus. I searched for one of these for two years, finally found it last year!
> 
> It's got Suhr Doug Aldrich pickups and an RS Guitarworks Vintage wiring kit in it. My tech hooked it up with 50s wiring. Also got a custom TRC for it..


That picture looks awesome


----------



## jrstinkfish (Aug 4, 2012)

Already posted this as an NGD, but I did join the Gibson club a couple of weeks ago.










and I got to play it live last Friday -- first time ever playing guitar on stage. I tried wearing it lower, but it just wasn't working for me, so I don't look as awesome as I should:






Next Gibson is an Explorer ... someday.


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 4, 2012)

jrstinkfish said:


> first time ever playing guitar on stage. I tried wearing it lower, but it just wasn't working for me, so I don't look as awesome as I should:



Why do you want to wear your guitar slung down lower? Don't worry about what others think. Be more concerned about not ruining your back or wrists from playing in an uncomfortable position. Wear the guitar in a position that makes you *play* at your best! 

Nice axe though


----------



## jrstinkfish (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah, our lead guitarist actually told me the same thing, which is why I hiked the sucker back up like Urkel's pants when I noticed my playing suffered when I wore it even a little lower. Guess I had visions of Hetfield when I strapped it on, but I'm not Hetfield


----------



## TankJon666 (Aug 4, 2012)

My Gibson SG Special. Owned it for the last 13 years. We've been through a lot together


----------



## Murmel (Aug 4, 2012)

jrstinkfish said:


> Yeah, our lead guitarist actually told me the same thing, which is why I hiked the sucker back up like Urkel's pants when I noticed my playing suffered when I wore it even a little lower. Guess I had visions of Hetfield when I strapped it on, but I'm not Hetfield



If you want to wear it lower, practice with it lower. It will suck serious balls at first, but you get used to it pretty quickly. You have to stop playing with the thumb behind the neck all the time though, if that's what you usually do. Slinging it low generally doesn't allow for the same hand positioning.


----------



## Zugster (Aug 4, 2012)

I can't play well with the guitar slung low. I'm more or less a nipple rider.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Aug 6, 2012)

My Classic Custom 2007 is just an awesome guitar - I want moarrr! (any white ones for sale?


----------



## AVH (Aug 6, 2012)

I have the exact same Les Paul, same year too. Hang on to it, these CC's are the original batch of 300 with the ebony boards and in Antique Ebony finish. All the new CC's have that baked maple...meh.

I am jonesing bad for another V though, particularly a '67 Historic RI in classic white with a Vibrola.


----------



## j_m_s (Aug 6, 2012)

very nice! Love the classic customs


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 6, 2012)

Hai gaiz, I haz Flying V for u gaiz:


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a rather uninteresting LP Studio. Love the guitar, it's just not very picture-worthy.


----------



## MFB (Aug 6, 2012)

Forgot to say this before: to anyone who owns a double-cut Les Paul - I hate you so much. If you own a doublecut Les Paul with P90s in TV Yellow then you get ALL my hate.

That is all.


----------



## Jake (Aug 6, 2012)

Joined the club today, got my first Les Paul Studio. Its awesome


----------



## Nag (Aug 6, 2012)

yay got some nice stuff in here, me likey dat LP Classic Custom !


----------



## Joe Harvatt (Aug 6, 2012)

Good thread! I'll get pics of my 2001 SG Standard and 80's Les Paul Standard up tomorrow when the daylight comes out.


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 7, 2012)

Took some outdoor photos and added them to the gallery:
https://plus.google.com/photos/114196503907035802761/albums/5770420884347432865


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thats a gorgeous SG.

I miss my one, should have just tightened the belt and kept it...


----------



## Koop (Aug 7, 2012)

My 2009 LP Studio Silverburst


----------



## 3074326 (Aug 7, 2012)

We have a Gibson at work that is maybe the most beautiful guitar I've seen in a long time.. Heritage cherry burst with some ridiculous flame. The picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## xxvicarious (Aug 7, 2012)

Gibsons are the only guitars I play on stage.... Actually, 
the Gibson Explorer is the only guitar I play on stage haha.
Here's my main squeeze for Eb tuning: Late 90's Gibson
Explorer '58 Reissue.

The day I got it: 









The day AFTER I got it:






Also, when I joined my band a year and a half ago, drummer's
brother was selling this 1990's Gibson Gothic Explorer. Been in
the paint shop for quite some time now getting a Silverburst
finish blasted on it. Going to look AWESOME with an ebony
fretboard and black hardware!


----------



## TheEntheogenEgoKiller (Aug 7, 2012)

The instant I have enough money to buy a Les Paul Custom I'm going to get a wine red vintage.





06 Flying v white

Gibson SG Special GOW #32 (I don't know wtf Gibson was thinking putting EMG's in an SG!) Thin body plus thin sounding pickups makes the guitar have no balls. The neck and playability is superb


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Aug 8, 2012)

RARE Gibson Explorer Vampire Blood Moon ltd edition | eBay

Holy shit I _need_ that guitar.


----------



## brynotherhino (Aug 9, 2012)

These arent technically mine, but they are currently living at my house and I play them a lot....


----------



## MFB (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll probably make my next purchase either an SG or an Explorer. 

I played one yesterday when I was at Guitar Center and unfortunately it had strings that hadn't been changed since the dawn of time so it was tough to gauge as well as me being strapless but I did like the neck and forgot how the body shape works by going at the same angle your arm sits at when playing. I'll probably head up to Nashua tomorrow and see if they have some on the wall ones, or at least test drive an SG and see what I think.


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 9, 2012)

if a thinner neck profile is your thing make sure you play a '61 reissue sg!


----------



## MFB (Aug 9, 2012)

I can't afford the '61 Reissue


----------



## brynotherhino (Aug 9, 2012)

brynotherhino said:


> These arent technically mine, but they are currently living at my house and I play them a lot....


 Apparently my dog likes these haha.


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 10, 2012)

MFB said:


> I can't afford the '61 Reissue



Get a used one like I did! My buddy paid a lot more for his than I did... and I ended up with the more delicious wood grain


----------



## MFB (Aug 10, 2012)

They're still going for like, minimum $1200 used with normal being around $1400 I believe, which is WAY more than I need; plus I'm fine with the look/feel of the standard series SGs.


----------



## MFB (Aug 11, 2012)

Tried out a used SG standard today as well as a few other SGs and a LP, along with dozen other guitars and didn't like any of them. Sorry Gibson


----------



## Zugster (Aug 11, 2012)

When I bought my 61 reissue I played it along side two standards. That 61 really stood out to me as nicer than the standards. That 61 was used, and I got it for under a grand. I posted it a few pages ago in this thread. I really love it.


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 12, 2012)

Zugster said:


> When I bought my 61 reissue I played it along side two standards. That 61 really stood out to me as nicer than the standards. That 61 was used, and I got it for under a grand. I posted it a few pages ago in this thread. I really love it.



You dirty bastard! That's an amazing price. You won't buy a better guitar for that kind of money. Guaran-TEED!

And, I felt the same way as you. Didn't jive with the standard models (SG or LP)... picked the '61 up... sweet mother....


----------



## MFB (Aug 12, 2012)

The store I went to didn't have a 61 reissue IIRC, it was mainly standard and specials, with one 70s model that had mini-buckers and all the necks on them were just ridiculous thick and full; and not in the good way. My LP's neck profile was fine for thickness/profile but these were just bad.

Also, the one SG Standard I went down there to try had what appeared to be god damn PAINTED on binding  It didn't feel like binding and had a darker color than cream binding normally does, plus the FRET ENDS were the same color. How do you even fucking explain that?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 12, 2012)

MFB said:


> The store I went to didn't have a 61 reissue IIRC, it was mainly standard and specials, with one 70s model that had mini-buckers and all the necks on them were just ridiculous thick and full; and not in the good way. My LP's neck profile was fine for thickness/profile but these were just bad.
> 
> Also, the one SG Standard I went down there to try had what appeared to be god damn PAINTED on binding  It didn't feel like binding and had a darker color than cream binding normally does, plus the FRET ENDS were the same color. How do you even fucking explain that?



Funny I just played a 70s tribute, 60s tribute, and a couple other Gibsons at GC last week and didn't mind the neck profiles at all  Thought the 70s tribute felt like a great guitar, so much so that I'm considering grabbing a silverburst before they're gone...

Not a clue about that painted binding thing though, never seen anything like that


----------



## MFB (Aug 12, 2012)

Apparently it's supposed to look like that according to this source : Identify a Fake Gibson Les Paul - Photo Comparison | Guitarless but still strikes me as very odd and looks very cheap since as far as I know - ZERO manufacturers besides them do that and binding normally does under the fret ends.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 12, 2012)

MFB said:


> Apparently it's supposed to look like that according to this source : Identify a Fake Gibson Les Paul - Photo Comparison | Guitarless but still strikes me as very odd and looks very cheap since as far as I know - ZERO manufacturers besides them do that and binding normally does under the fret ends.



No argument, that is a bit odd... fortunately they don't do that on all their models


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Aug 13, 2012)

The fret ends are bound? That_ is _a Gibson trademark, unless I am misunderstanding what you are saying?


----------



## MFB (Aug 13, 2012)

I had NEVER seen that on a single Gibson I've played in the past 6 years since I started, so my immediate reaction was shock and going "Uh, what the fuck is this?" To be honest, I think they clear coat over the potential binding that might actually be on the neck but what's on the fret ends looks like paint and that to me reeks of cheap. It also makes examining the ends and their quality a bit more difficult since you can't tell at a glance since there's no contrast compared to the rosewood/binding anymore - it's all the same color.


----------



## Nag (Aug 13, 2012)

I knew it would happen when I started this thread but my pants are getting a bit humid... I'm just such a Les Paul whore hahahahahaha

keep the stuff coming guys !


----------



## Bboren (Aug 15, 2012)

Got this firebird a few weeks ago! This thing is sweet!


----------



## MFB (Aug 15, 2012)

Now THAT is sweet, never seen one in white before


----------



## Nag (Aug 15, 2012)

first firebird in this thread ! gets a high 5


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 15, 2012)

MFB said:


> I had NEVER seen that on a single Gibson I've played in the past 6 years since I started



Then you've been playing non-bound boarded models, or the cheaper lines. Every Standard (LP and SG) I've owned has had the binding on the frets, as already said it's one of Gibson's trademarks. It's done to keep the fret ends and tangs from poking out and is far more labor intensive than just gluing the binding to the side of the neck. 

In fact, one of the major selling points that ESP used for their higher end Navigator and Edwards models was that they did the binding on the frets. 

The binding not present is one of the reasons that Studio and Special models are so much cheaper.


----------



## AVH (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's my two Les Paul's...


----------



## BornToLooze (Aug 15, 2012)

If I post pics of a 60s Gibby acoustic do you think y'all could tell me more about it?


----------



## jrstinkfish (Aug 15, 2012)

Gibson-related: Buddy of mine just bought a faded Gibson V, and the damn thing won't stay in tune for him. So we went and had it set up at our local shop, had the stock plastic nut replaced with a graphite version, and it still won't stay in tune. I told him to give it a couple of days with the new strings from the setup before we search for other options. The tech recommended using a wound G string if it still wouldn't hold. Any one have any issues with a V not holding tune?

I bought it off eBay, would a guitar that won't stay in tune warrant a refund, you think?


----------



## kamello (Aug 16, 2012)

would love to have a Cherryburst Les Paul, the thing is an absolute beauty, but I just can play leads over the 15 fret  


also, I really like their..... 498 I think? Pickup, the one that Duncan based their Duncan Distortion on, love it, extremely agressive yet very, Very tight


----------



## MrMcSick (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is my 2005 Les Paul Studio Vintage mahogany (not a faded series.) They only sold these at Guitar Center and Musician's friend for $1000 for a limited time. They were the precursor to the faded series. This is full weight unlike those. These sold so good they went and released the faded series to market.


----------



## Nag (Aug 16, 2012)

jrstinkfish said:


> Gibson-related: Buddy of mine just bought a faded Gibson V, and the damn thing won't stay in tune for him. So we went and had it set up at our local shop, had the stock plastic nut replaced with a graphite version, and it still won't stay in tune. I told him to give it a couple of days with the new strings from the setup before we search for other options. The tech recommended using a wound G string if it still wouldn't hold. Any one have any issues with a V not holding tune?
> 
> I bought it off eBay, would a guitar that won't stay in tune warrant a refund, you think?




You should have bought an Earvana compensated nut. they were designed for this


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 16, 2012)

Not me personally but my singer/co-guitarist is part of the Gibson family now so I guess he counts. 











And because Gibson London HQ is such a nice little place:





























































Ok, not exactly Gibson exclusive, but hey, they're all part of the family right?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 16, 2012)

Valley Arts (those Teles and Strats above) have always been killer instruments, arguably better since the buyout. Did you get to play any?


----------



## Nag (Aug 16, 2012)

Les Paul Axcess spotted. Do want


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 16, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Valley Arts (those Teles and Strats above) have always been killer instruments, arguably better since the buyout. Did you get to play any?


 
I had no idea about the buyout, so I was surprised to actually see them there. Naturally I gravitated to them the most. (was pretty cheery about it too  ) I got to try them two years ago in Japan (thanks to a certain Japanese band and their impeccible tastes in instruments) and I did ask to try that Strat and yeah, I just melted right into the instrument, absolutely killer and need more attention.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi (Aug 22, 2012)

I want an Explorer/Flying V more than a horny teenager wants to get laid. I started loving those guitars when I got into Mastodon a few years ago. Bill and Brent rock those baby's like they're going out of style!

The Traditional Pro models looks especially delicious.


----------



## craigny (Aug 22, 2012)

Well i've had several Gibbys but my current Lester is an awesome silverburst BFG...tone monster!


----------



## cdf294 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey everyone.
I am new here but have been perusing the site for the last several months in pursuit of my first 7 string. With a little help from SS.org, I was able to pick up my 1st 7 string last weekend.
I realize that this thread is the Gibson Fan Club so I thought I might share a few of mine.

From left to right, we have a 2004 VooDoo, a 2004 61RI, a 1978 "The Paul", and a 1998 Standard. Every one of these guitars has a dramatically different tonal quality, thus the reason I still own all 4. I have thought about selling a couple but they all have something going for them that the others can't replicate.
Sorry, I know this picture blows but it's all I have at the moment.


----------

